# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Ăn không?

## hientatthanh

*Một chàng sinh viên chở bạn gái trên một chiếc xe đạp.*Đang đi, bỗng nhiên chàng thắng lại cái "ké...é....ét" ngay trước một quán chè rồi quay ra sau hỏi:
- Ăn không ???
- Nàng: ăn!!!
- Chàng: có thế chứ! Bộ thắng này mới thay hồi sáng đó!
- Nói rồi, chàng tiếp tục đạp xe đi.
- !?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

*Trả lời: Ăn không?*

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) hài hước. Em ngồi sau em véo cho thì méo con mẹ nó mặt

----------


## diemmy9x

*Trả lời: Ăn không?*

mình thì leo xuống cho nó ăn đạp. haaaaa

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

*Trả lời: Ăn không?*

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])))))) ngắn thôi nhưng rất buồn cười

----------


## phukienplus

*Trả lời: Ăn không?*

đọc đi đọc lại nhiều quá cũng hết mắc cười :realmad:

----------

